# Best Probiotic? any ideas?



## My 19 year old son ibsc

My son is 19. He has been diagnosed with IBS recently. I am trying to get the best probiotic out there however there are soooo many. I read about b fantis 35624 as the latest resaeerch by P&G being good. Align has it, and many seem to like it however, however, reading on different reviews I see that it givespainful cramps at first and it has to build up. I know my son will not continue it if it gives him more pain and bloating. I read the same effect on Ultima Flora. Benebiotics is another one I found here is their comparison: http://www.benebiotics.com/compare-probiotics/Then I also found one that really interest me because it has the bifidobactira infantis ( not sure if it is the one align has) They send it in a cold package! so I figure it is very good. I called them today to ask if they have any reviews, I did not find any review but I see that they do sell many other products. I AM STILL READING TRYING TO DECIDE. Also, and I find this very interesting. I am going to have to post it separately. I read about vitamin deficiency and IBS. I am not sure it it was on this forum I will try to find it. My son has had vit D deficiency way before starting to have this ibs problems. I am thinking there is a correlation. http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel http://www.youtube.c...feature=related HELP on the probiotic want to get one


----------



## BQ

> I see that it givespainful cramps at first and it has to build up. I know my son will not continue it if it gives him more pain and bloating. I read the same effect on Ultima Flora.


*SOME* people experience this briefly. Not all. And if your son isn't willing to try it.. then I guess you will not find out if it helps. ???? Don;t know what to tell ya there. ALL probiotics have the potential to do this at the very beginning of use. So..But...Good ones are Align, Florastor, Sustenex, Culturelle. One type isn't "better" than another. It just takes trial and error, as with ALL treatments for IBS, to see what may help each individual IBS'er.If one type of Probiotic with one strain of bacteria doesn't help after a decent trial (think weeks not days) try another with different bacterial strains. Sometimes one strain will not help.. but another will.


----------



## Guest

BQ said:


> *SOME* people experience this briefly. Not all. And if your son isn't willing to try it.. then I guess you will not find out if it helps. ???? Don;t know what to tell ya there. ALL probiotics have the potential to do this at the very beginning of use. So..But...Good ones are Align, Florastor, Sustenex, Culturelle. One type isn't "better" than another. It just takes trial and error, as with ALL treatments for IBS, to see what may help each individual IBS'er.If one type of Probiotic with one strain of bacteria doesn't help after a decent trial (think weeks not days) try another with different bacterial strains. Sometimes one strain will not help.. but another will.


I tried the PB8, and it actually helped my stomach pains instead of increasing them, but none of my other symptoms were alleviated.


----------



## sonic123

My problem with Align is the sugar, milk protein, and chemical ingredients. Natren makes a completely natural product called Lifestart 2. It's around the same price as Align and made with goat's milk with no chemical additives including sugar. I would special order the 30 ct. first though to make sure he can tolerate it. For years, I had been using a probiotic with 30 billion strains of bacteria but no b. infantis. Discovering b. infantis works so much better, at only 2 billion strains.


----------



## RYANBOZ7

I had good luck with Original Medicine probiotics and digestive enzymes


----------



## sonic123

This is my question. Is it better to take a probiotic with large amount of only 2-3 strains of good bacteria like Health Trinity, which has only three strains, OR is it better to get a lesser amount of 8-12 strains of bacteria like the Original Medicine or Jarrow EPS formulas? I honestly don't know the answer to that question. But I do think that you have better results when you take a probiotic at the same time as an antibiotic including Xifaxan, as long as you take it at least two hours after the antibiotic. I think it's not as much of an uphill battle after the antibiotic tx is finished.


----------



## wigglesmom

I have tried many and have found Flora Udo's Choice Adult formula to be the best for me.


----------



## Kathleen M.

> Is it better to take a probiotic with large amount of only 2-3 strains of good bacteria like Health Trinity, which has only three strains, OR is it better to get a lesser amount of 8-12 strains of bacteria like the Original Medicine or Jarrow EPS formulas?


That is a good question.Most of the research has been done on single strains (like Align or Culturelle) with a few on a high dose multi strain product (VSL#3).None of these have been really tested head to head, and the majority of variations out on the market haven't been tested at all, so it makes for a lot of guess work.About the best suggestion I have is try products that you can find other IBSers have had success with and if one product doesn't work, try something that is different rather than really similar for the next trial (usually a couple of weeks not a day or two) until you find the one that works for you. So something with different strains or different numbers of strains or different doses in a way that is fairly different from the product you found didn't work. Just because I would think that slight variations on the same theme would probably all give more similar results.FWIW, I haven't found much difference for myself between any of the single vs multiple strain products that work for me. Whether a couple of strains or 10 strains.I think some of the variables can be what you happen to have in there to start with, so even if you try two products that both should work, you may find one just meshes with your system and ecosystem better than another.


----------



## sonic123

Hi, after posting, I found some research indicating that multi-strains were better than single strains. See link http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21229254 I also found better results when combining b. infantis with my regular (3) strain probiotic.


----------



## KCleary

Hi,Multi Strain probiotics (7+ strains) are much better for overcoming constipation.I have found using probiotics such as Primal Defense Ultra have been very beneficial.After progressing on my journey of healing my constipation to the point where I could digest dairy with no problems whatsoever, Kefir (a fermented dairy product) was the BEST probiotic I ever came across.Majority of the probiotics you buy in capsule form arn't quite dormant and unalive. The bacteria (probiotics) is Kefir (and homemade yoghurt for that matter) are alive and kicking. They do the job.But if you cannot digest dairy right now then don't take in any kefir. A proper diet plan is needed for a little while to get to that point.If you want to know more let me know.All the best health to you,Kris Cleary


----------



## sonic123

Actually, when I was trying out probiotics to help constipation, all the ones with high amounts of lactobacillus versus bifidobacterium strains didn't work at all, which were most of the formulas. It wasn't until I tried a formula that was twice as many bifidobacterium to lactobacillus that it finally worked for me, which is a 3 strain formula. And I found that adding the b. infantis to this helped even more.


----------



## sheridragonflys

My 19 year old son ibsc said:


> My son is 19. He has been diagnosed with IBS recently. I am trying to get the best probiotic out there however there are soooo many. I read about b fantis 35624 as the latest resaeerch by P&G being good. Align has it, and many seem to like it however, however, reading on different reviews I see that it givespainful cramps at first and it has to build up. I know my son will not continue it if it gives him more pain and bloating. I read the same effect on Ultima Flora. Benebiotics is another one I found here is their comparison: http://www.benebiotics.com/compare-probiotics/Then I also found one that really interest me because it has the bifidobactira infantis ( not sure if it is the one align has) They send it in a cold package! so I figure it is very good. I called them today to ask if they have any reviews, I did not find any review but I see that they do sell many other products. I AM STILL READING TRYING TO DECIDE. Also, and I find this very interesting. I am going to have to post it separately. I read about vitamin deficiency and IBS. I am not sure it it was on this forum I will try to find it. My son has had vit D deficiency way before starting to have this ibs problems. I am thinking there is a correlation. http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel http://www.youtube.c...feature=related HELP on the probiotic want to get one


----------



## sheridragonflys

VSL 3 has their own site and phone numberi am in the usa but a friend told me of their doctor prescribing this one for themfor a intestinal issue/illness.The company is in the usa..The powder is best..the unflavored one in packetsat time of manufacuting there are 400 billion per packet per serving for once a day..They ship overnight..shipping is included in total priceno extra for it.ask them to ship with a cold pack or frozen cold pack..and try to order it in cooler months and refrigerate it all the time..if you order in hot months just be sure to be home or have it where you can open and refrigerate immediately..all of the probiotics should be handled that way..most companies do not ship overnight and they get hot in the ups or mail trucks and storage..VSL 3 does ship overnight at no extra cost..and you are getting many times more than you buy off the shelfof good bacteria in their packet..400 billion when made..hope that helps your son.Even pets with digestion and bacteria gut issues are given probiotics now..just that they too need active and a good count of them per day.sheri


----------



## sheridragonflys

forgot to tell you VSL 3 has no FOS or growth growermost do have that and also call it potato starch.that hurt my intestines..it makes the bad and good bacteria grow as same time..My research after taking the ones with FOS or growth stimulator for30 years or more..taking the wrong kind and no one to advise me.sheri


----------



## rudibear

sonic123 said:


> Hi, after posting, I found some research indicating that multi-strains were better than single strains. See link http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21229254 I also found better results when combining b. infantis with my regular (3) strain probiotic.


My doc had me try Align. Have found some relief with it but am also experiencing vaginal burning. Don't know if the two are related, but am going to try a different probiotic. The guy at Supper Supplements recommended Garden of Life Raw Probiotics. It should be kept chilled, has 35 probiotic strains and 85 billion live cultures. He said his mother-in-law uses it successfully. Dosage is 3 to 9 pills a day so it can get expensive. Am going to start taking it tomorrow. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## Bluesprite333

I really like the Phillips Colon Health. I take one each day and it really helps me. I also agree about Vit. D deficiency being linked - I tend to believe a Vit. D deficiency is closely correlated to many autoimmune disorders as well.


----------



## vaileria

Get your probiotics from the meals you eat.Foods like organic, fermented and unfermented milk products, miso, tempeh, some attitude and soy beverages.while you are under anti-biotic therapy to improve the quantity of useful vegetation in your digestive tract.


----------



## BrandonJ280

I've tried Dr David Williams Extra strengh probiotic and it worked it has 10 billion cfu and is coated to survive your stomach acis which is essentialhttp://www.drdavidwi...-extra-strengthAlso if you want more live culture cfu's i use theralac. I just started last week but it seems to be good also. Coated alsohttp://www.theralac.com/default.aspxI recommend reading and doing your homework before choosing a probiotic i've learned alot.


----------



## nigol

does the amount of live cultures make a difference? is more the better? is it recommended to take 1 a day or 2 and ive read in articles that its best taken in morning or before sleep and in other articles instruct with food. which is it? I rather the former, since taking certain probiotics with food upsets my stomache.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't know that we have hard data that all probiotics must be taken in one particular way. I think most people are making a logical conclusion from what they believe rather than having hard data that says their way is much much better than any other way.

I think the with food people think that since probiotics are in food you should take them then and people who say on an empty stomach are thinking the food may interfere in some way.

But like I said, I don't think we have a lot of hard data for any particular theory or which theory works with which preparation or with which species.

Generally more live cultures is better, but both the really high dose ones that have been studied (like VSL#3) aren't necessarily a lot better than ones at a more average does (like Align).

I think generally when you will do it regularly (especially at first) and when you seem to tolerate it is best.


----------



## criss

sonic123 said:


> Actually, when I was trying out probiotics to help constipation, all the ones with high amounts of lactobacillus versus bifidobacterium strains didn't work at all, which were most of the formulas. It wasn't until I tried a formula that was twice as many bifidobacterium to lactobacillus that it finally worked for me, which is a 3 strain formula. And I found that adding the b. infantis to this helped even more.


Which formula is that? Do you take pills? I would like to use an yogurt starter instead of pills and I think danone formula is similar.

Thanks


----------

